
Paul Rand on design: "Don't try to be original, just try to be good." - nickb
http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l9/jneeley78/?action=view&current=movies-PR_10_16FINAL_HALF.flv
======
pramodbiligiri
Did anyone else read that as Rand Paul?

